# kill it this weekend fellas



## ECKSRATED (Apr 17, 2015)

Just wanted to say good luck to steel snake and alpha this weekend. Crush it. 

Snake I heard they add 100 pounds to your total if you show your AARP card.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 17, 2015)

They are all ready.


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 17, 2015)

GOOD LUCK, and I'll be thinking of you guys!!!!!
GO GET 'EM......


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 17, 2015)

These guys don't need luck. They been training their collective asses off and now it's simply time to show what they're made of. Go big or go home you bunch of pussy ass mofos. I'll be waiting by the phone for updates lol. Now to and lift some weights!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2015)

I am gonna eat protein bars and broccoli before driving down with DYS. It's gonna be a PL holocaust. Rolling gas chamber down 95.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck guys stick to your plan and kill it!


----------



## snake (Apr 17, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to steel snake and alpha this weekend. Crush it.
> 
> Snake I heard they add 100 pounds to your total if you show your AARP card.



Yeah, the AARP Card joke is getting a lot of mileage. lol

Thanks buddy and don't worry about us, you have your own to worry about.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am gonna eat protein bars and broccoli before driving down with DYS. It's gonna be a PL holocaust. Rolling gas chamber down 95.



Dude I'm gonna drink a gallon of milk and a pound of broccoli and corn and will counter attack.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Dude I'm gonna drink a gallon of milk and a pound of broccoli and corn and will counter attack.


It's a fight to the DEATH!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am gonna eat protein bars and broccoli before driving down with DYS. It's gonna be a PL holocaust. Rolling gas chamber down 95.





DieYoungStrong said:


> Dude I'm gonna drink a gallon of milk and a pound of broccoli and corn and will counter attack.



You both will be standing on the front porch until you are not toxic.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck guys !


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2015)

I already went to cvs today and purchased some depends for dys and Pob. Gonna be a bad weekend of eating drinking and shitting themselves.  

Depends to the rescue.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck guys


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck, bros.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck fellas! Sorry I couldn't make this one.  I'll be spending most of the weekend trying to unload a condo..  I know you all will do great!  I'll be waiting for an update.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I already went to cvs today and purchased some depends for dys and Pob. Gonna be a bad weekend of eating drinking and shitting themselves.
> 
> Depends to the rescue.


We will be sure to discuss shitting ourselves at dinner... like some people with no class might do.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2015)

Fuk shit  up you cocksuckers!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> We will be sure to discuss shitting ourselves at dinner... like some people with no class might do.



We didn't even get our beverages yet. No fair. But I'm sorry I have no shame in my game. Lol.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 17, 2015)

Good luck fellas.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> We will be sure to discuss shitting ourselves at dinner... like some people with no class might do.



Leave a dent... dinner time is just another excuse to act like a but at a restaurant


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2015)

Rip it up, Gentlemen!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Fukk. Shit. Up!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2015)

It's 630 am and I am awake... you better make this worth it you bastards... hitting the road soon.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's 630 am and I am awake... you better make this worth it you bastards... hitting the road soon.





239.  I'm in and I'm staying humble this year.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 18, 2015)

You guys are gonna kill it this wknd,  **** shit up guys I'm packing the car with plenty of ensure and geritol for you. 40+ fellas after the meet , see you in the am guys


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 18, 2015)

Kick some arse guys!!!!!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Apr 18, 2015)

Best of luck today fellas. Post up some results of all the PR's!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 18, 2015)

All the luck fellas!


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 18, 2015)

Luck? 
You guys got this shxt in the bag.....
Who's lifting 2day and 2mrr


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 18, 2015)

We all weighed in today at 7 am.  I made weight coming in at 218.5.  Steel, Snake and I all lift tomorrow morning. So dont wait updates today other then the 15 pounds i gonna put back on eating all day!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 18, 2015)

kill it you sexy bastards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

you too little hermy!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 18, 2015)

Ah how cute they all are gathering together this weekend to pull each other. 

Bunch of :32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 18, 2015)

Time to sack up you ****ing pussies


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Ah how cute they all are gathering together this weekend to pull each other.
> 
> Bunch of :32 (16)::32 (16):


be jelly were all naked right now


----------



## nightster (Apr 18, 2015)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 18, 2015)

252 and climbing bitches.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 18, 2015)

Fatass....


----------



## Joliver (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck fellas. If your all day bulker makes you feel like shit tonight, drink some coffee, tea or--my favorite--down a couple of beers if you need to drop the excess bloat. 

I'm rooting for you guys.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 19, 2015)

Going to bed at 254.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 19, 2015)

kill it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2015)

Bundy was right im fat. 231 ......13.5 pounds back. Im going to bed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2015)

I am taking a dump in alphas bathroom.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm sharing a bed with pob


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2015)

We now have testimony from two UG members that I talk in my sleep.

Apparently I am a post whore around the clock.  Herm says I was bitchin about something called a "Rumpy."


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2015)

What's a rumpy?


----------



## DF (Apr 19, 2015)

Give it your best fellas!  I'm proud of you fat fukrs!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2015)

Updates!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 19, 2015)

Well dammit, don't leave us hanging!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 21, 2015)

We need a body count update.
I heard yall killed it


----------

